# Pics of pregnant cat



## Abrogate (May 9, 2004)

This is the cat I was worried was getting to big. I have found other pics and not really worried now. We have had her for a week and a half now and she is already part of the family. We still can't come up with a name for her yet tho. Fatty is what she is called most often so far tho shadow is a close second ( she has to be within 6 feet of me at all times ).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Only a guess! I'd say more than four. She's fairly big, but I don't know when she's due.


----------



## Abrogate (May 9, 2004)

My guess is 6. My girlfriend keeps telling me its gonna be 12 lol. Anyone else want to take a guess? Winner gets a free kitten ; )


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm going to guess 5. And I think she looks perfectly healthy for a pregnant mama.


----------

